# Elgin / Collegiate?



## halfatruck (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm trying to get some info on the frame in the attachments - appears to be an Elgin, but has a headbadge that reads 'Collegiate'
Thanks


----------



## rjs5700 (Dec 22, 2008)

It appears to be a prewar Murray/Mercury built bike. Could be a department store or hardware, etc. badge.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sears offered the Collegiate line as a price leader below the various models in the Elgin line in 1941. A boy?s and a girl?s model are depicted and priced at $18.79 for either. The lowest priced full sized balloon Elgin model listed at $23.95.  

The Collegiate models were unequipped and used the standard ridged gothic fenders rather than the bead ridged fenders that mount over the fork crown on the upper line models. 

The frame itself is the same (Murray-Ohio manufactured) frame used on the higher priced models and will accept the same sheet metal and accessories designed for them, but the fork has a wider crown and will not work with the over-the-top front fender.

The braced drop stand looks like it is from a Colson (if it has built in studs) or an early Cleveland Welding bicycle, otherwise what you have looks like it is all correct for the bike.

Phil


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information Phil....anyone have any Sears pictures from that year?


----------



## jdw (Dec 23, 2008)

*here's a catalog scan of the 41 Collegiate*

Top Pic On This Page


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 23, 2008)

*Elgin update.....*

Thanks for the catalog scan. I bought the frame with the intention of using it to combine 2 bikes into one rider if it was an Elgin frame (picture of the donor attached). As it appears to be an Elgin, would it make any difference if the final combined bike has the Collegiate, or the Elgin headbadge? I plan on using the girls wheels, fenders/light, handlebars, chainguard/skirtguard combo. I also have a stand that has no bracing and uses shouldered bolts to attach - would this be what the Elgin should have had?
Thanks Again...


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 23, 2008)

Both the girl?s Elgin and the boy?s Collegiate are Murray Ohio bikes from the same time period so the parts swap should be fairly straight forward. 

The girl?s saddle, handlebars, and obviously the skirtguard/chainguard parts are girl?s model specific items. If you use the girl?s chainguard you will probably be limited to using the smaller girl?s sprocket over the larger boy?s version. 

If you build the bike using the girl specific parts the final bike will be a custom rendition rather than a stock one so there would be no historic reason to choose one badge over the other.

If the drop stand is from the girl?s Elgin it should be the correct one for the bike. Murray Ohio used un-braced drop stands and attached them with shoulder bolts. If it is from another source it may be subtlety different from the MO unit but should still work fine.

If you are planning on selling your leftover parts the braced Colson stand and the Collegiate badge are probably worth slightly more on the collector market than the un-braced stand and the Elgin badge as they are slightly less common.

Seasons best,

Phil


----------



## JRE (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm looking for a colson stand if you decideto sell it.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate the helpful info.

Thanks.....


----------



## jdw (Dec 23, 2008)

*I'n new to this, so..*

excuse my stupidity. But, 

"I bought the frame with the intention of using it to combine 2 bikes into one rider if it was an Elgin frame (picture of the donor attached)."

Why take parts from the girl's bike? It looks complete and in great shape and probably rides great. Why not ride it or sell it and the men's frame and just buy a complete bike?


----------



## sensor (Dec 23, 2008)

many people do this as girls bikes are less desirable to most collectors and thus cheaper to scavenge parts for a boys bike


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought and restored the girls with the thought in mind to combine with the boys as a rider for myself....I'm short of storage space or I'd probably keep both.
Thanks


----------



## jdw (Dec 24, 2008)

*I knew women's bikes are*

worth less $, but I dunno if I could bring myself to take apart a complete bike in good shape for parts....but I'll probably get there at some point!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's my 37ish Collegiate. I bought the Elgin tank in the same color on ebay!  


  While I'm not opposed to using girls bikes for parts, this one is just too special. I also had a Westfield built "Columbus", that had the same headbadge, save for the name. Seen a couple other Columbuses on ebay too. ~Adam


----------

